

Google app inventor closing down. - zitterbewegung
http://www.appinventorbeta.com/forum/#!msg/app-inventor-announcements/KOElwBV3sVs/-9b0XUwam90J

======
Egregore
Actually app inventor allows creating new apps for non programmers, my
brother, for example, created a small game in few days, if it was easy to put
app inventor programs on app store - it would be much better.

